# A 32,000 year old wolf’s head found in Siberia



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5d00fa3de4b07551039ad4fa/amp


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

The earth has not even been around for 32,000 years.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Current science puts the Earths age at 4.5 billion years, roughly.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, let's not confuse religious belief with scientific fact: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_the_Earth


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

wolfebergk9 said:


> The earth has not even been around for 32,000 years.


LOL, what???


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Custom Billet said:


> LOL, what???


The Bible puts the Earth somewhere around 6000 years. To each their own.


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> The Bible puts the Earth somewhere around 6000 years. To each their own.


10-4 :smile2:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyway, the wolf died at some point, anywhere between 32,000 or 6000 years ago. Everybody happy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like it was huge! With a dog that size you could easily dominate all those "size/weight threads on FB....Just sayin.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nigel, I think that wolf was outside breed standards.. Just saying ????


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I just find it very cool that the nose of that wolf looks just like the nose of my dog! 
Like, the original nose design has held up well!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Anyway, the wolf died at some point, anywhere between 32,000 or 6000 years ago. Everybody happy.


Fairly sure the wolf is not happy>


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I guess this is the closest thing we will ever see to the (supposed) dire wolves in Game of Thrones!

BTW, I saw this picture on FB with a measuring tape next to the head, and though the tape is difficult to read, and isn't positioned very well, it looks to be about 35 cm. long, which for you non-metric people, is about 14 inches.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Snarling to the very end. Yes the closest thing to dire wolves- the timing of the release of this information was just right. I am amazed what great shape the head is in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

With the soft tissue intact cloning came to mind. Bet some scientists thought the same if only fleetingly or otherwise.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m sure they may be working on cloning if possible. In one of articles they mentioned they were working on cloning a prehistoric horse.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

It’s a scary thought of Jurassic Park in the making. Let the dead dog lay. Thanks for posting the article.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My same exact thoughts Jurassic Park may perhaps one day may turn into a documentary- not a good thing.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you hear about the anaconda that cloned herself? New England Aquarium. Life will find a way. I am all for protecting what we have before trying to bring back the past.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I hadn’t heard that and had to look it up. Fascinating. https://www.livescience.com/65632-anaconda-snake-gives-virgin-birth.html


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow that was quite amazing I never knew that was possible. That has to be where that saying came from - where there is a will there is a way! Thanks for that info @Muskeg posting that article @Heartandsoul!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Pretty amazing! i was surprised how intact the cave lion cub was too when I clicked on that!


----------

